# لا للغاز الطبيعي للسيارات اكبر مقلب



## hany elshabrawy (18 يونيو 2011)

قمت منذ فترة بتركيب جهاز الغاز الطبيعي الذي ابتلع شنطة العربية و خرمولي ميت خرم في الصاج عشان التثبيت و يجي ميت سلك في الكابوت .
و ساعتها قلت عادي لما اجربه و اشوف ميزاته قد تغلب ميزاته على عيوبه 
في اول ستة اشهر كان شغال زي الفل و بعدين فوجئت بأعطال غريبة عمري ما سمعت عنها و الميكانيكي يقولي بسبب الغاز و من كتر الاعطال وصلت لتغيير الموتور كله "عربية سيينا 2001"
و قمت بالتوجه لشركة غازتك اللي هما مركبينلي الجهاز بتاع الغاز و فوجئت بردود الافعال كأني رايح ارمي بلاوية عليهم كان ناقص يطردوني

و فضلت من ناحية مبستعملش الغاز و من ناحية تانية اجباري عليا اسدد مبلغ 7000 جنيه سبعة آلاف جنيه و كلها خسارة في خسارة و الشركة موش راضية تاخد الجهاز بأي سعر

و لما جيت شيلت الجهاز بمعرفتي انا و حاولت ابيعه هل تصدق ان الجهاز ابو 7000 جنيه يتباع ب400 جنيه اربعمائة جنيه
واكتشفت كمان ان الشركات الكبيرة زي غازتك و كارجاز و غيرها بيحققو ارباح هائلة فقط من سعر جهاز الغاز المبالغ فيه و اللي عمرك ما هتقدر تخلص منه لانهم بيبلغو المرور بالعربية و يتعمل عليها حظر بيع
دي كانت قصتي مع الغاز الطبيعي اللي افتكرت في وقت من الاوقات انه انسب من البنزين زي ما ناس بتقول و كمان موفر في الفلوس لكن كل اللي وفرته دفعت اكتر منه اصلاحات للموتور و ده غير اقساط جهاز الغاز اللي لازلت اسدد فيها رغم عدم استدامي للغاز اصلا
*و انا قولت اشارك الناس اللي عاوزة تجرب الغاز او عايزه تعرف عنه حاجة *​


----------



## eng_medhat11 (18 يونيو 2011)

بص هو يمكن بيوفر فى اى مكان فى الدنيا

بس طالما فى مصر وقالولك بيوفر يبقى العكس تماما لان مفيش رقابة على الشركة 

ثم توفير أيه اللى تدفع فى أوله 7000 جنية هنفرض أنه هيوفر طيب فرق السعر بينه وبين البنزين كام واللى 

المفروش هيغطيه 7000 وهيغطيه فى قد أيه نقول تلت سنين ولا أربع سنين يمكن فى خلالهم تحتاج تبيع العربية 

يبقى لا وفرت ولا حاجة


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (18 يونيو 2011)

ولا تزعل نفسك
علي فكرة انا كان مشروع تخرجي تحويل محركات الديزل للغاز وكان ناجح (مش عاوز اضايقك بس والله فعلا اشتغل وزي الفل كمان)
والكيت بتاعت الغاز كانت هدية كمان من غازتك هههههههههههه
عموما هو فعلا كان الفروض ان المشروع اقتصادي و انضف للبيئه بس الكلام ده في 2007 او 2008 ايام ما كان الغاز ب 40 قرش لكن دلوقتي خلاص .... بح
اكبر مشكله كانت بتقابلك ان البساتم وشها اتحرق طبعا وكان الميكانيكي يقوللك الغاز حامي ... وشوية شوية تحتاج عمرة ؟ صح
دي كانت مشكله بسبب ان flame speed للغاز عالية وكان ديما اللهب بيلسع البستم ... عموما دي حلها كان بسيط جدا بس غازتك اكتشفت المشكله والحل متأخر شويه لما كانت الناس قرفت من الغاز و مشاكله


----------

